# Where do you live?



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> lol, I voted for everything


Tsk, tsk. I said NO CHEATING, 'member?


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sure there are more Europeans around here somewhere, some people from Britain maybe....


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

matilda said:


> Tsk, tsk. I said NO CHEATING, 'member?


You never stated any rules so how could I have cheated?:tongue:


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You never stated any rules so how could I have cheated?:tongue:


You may have a point there. :frustrating:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Elthalion said:


> I'm sure there are more Europeans around here somewhere, some people from Britain maybe....


I executed them all. I swear they were lookin at me funny.

On topic:
N.A. Michigan


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> I executed them all. I swear they were lookin at me funny.


What you executed all of us :shocked: how very, very ISTPish of you.
I hope you do realize that now you have undead Europeans looking at you funny.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Other, New Zealand, next to Australia and above Antarctica


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I live on the moon. Quite good perspective from here I say.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> The over the rainbow.
> I wouldn't be surprised if it was surreal


I know him, he's a lamo nazi dictator, gawd I hate him


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Damn you! That means I am the only person from Europe so far. Except for that one INTP dude with his scary duck avatar. Well, IF he votes.
> Daaaaamn you for giving me hope! =P


he's dead, Im sorry


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

slowriot said:


> he's dead, Im sorry


You lie! Only your duck is dead.
(Man, does that sound wrong =P)


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

slowriot and vanWinchester.. Hmm..

*grabs a seat and popcorn*
I want to see a Denmark Vs. Germany rumble here.. Havn't had a good one of those (proper) since the Prussian times..


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

I am a nomad.My extended family has to contact my parent's in order to know if I am still alive.One day...even my parent's won't know if I exist or not. Darn...I should have clicked "other". *sigh*


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Elthalion said:


> What you executed all of us :shocked: how very, very ISTPish of you.
> I hope you do realize that now you have undead Europeans looking at you funny.


 
Dats ok, i dond mynd da unded.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I live in New Zealand. There was actually no real option for me in that poll!


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

This thread is old, but, I'm still interested. And I want to see it on a poll! :crazy:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

i second this


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

North America


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

In the land of confusion...


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

Maburg (Hessen), Germany


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I chose North America, and specifically I live in the United States, but I will not be more specific than that.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

England roud:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

United States. Specifically Chicago.  Gosh I just love Chicago.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Canada. Where in Canada? You'll never know. >


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Dingo ate muh babay!


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh.


----------



## eclecticbill (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm from Mars, and more are coming...


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

Apparently, some penguins of Antarctica are now able to use human technology.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

England, I do believe. <.<;


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Los Angeles.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

new york 
ussa
on the shores of lake ontario


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Helsinki, Finland, Europe, Earth.


----------



## Elastic (Sep 1, 2015)

Born in Texas, moved to California for 2 years, lived in Washington State for a couple months, and now back in Texas!


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

South America.


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

The only corner of the U.S. I have not lived in is the NE. Currently living it up in Dixie and do not miss the west coast one bit.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Oklahoma, home of tornadoes and climate change denial.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

New Jersey, USA.


----------



## Shio (Aug 22, 2015)

New York, USA.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

de l'eau salée said:


> So are you a martian or do you live over the rainbow?


over the rainbow.

obv...


----------



## Emma01 (Aug 27, 2015)

England, UK.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Austin, Texas. Grew up in Marshfield, Wisconsin. I travel all over the place though.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

California and I love it:happy:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

New York, in Auvergne.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I live in North America.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I live in hyrule. Just kidding I live in europe


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I live South East at my basement.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Poland, Europe


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Born and grew up in Korea up till middle school; since then, I have lived in North America.
And I also live inside my mental world...that one, all the time


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Metro Atlanta, in the southeastern USA. I grew up all over the place though.


----------



## Nick_ (Sep 13, 2015)

Wales


----------



## kevinlolwut (Feb 5, 2014)

Grinnell,Iowa for college.

Permanent residence is in Maryland.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Somewhere in the state of Bahia in Brazil.


----------



## Lylias (Jun 4, 2015)

"Other (Over the Rainbow, Mars)"

Because the Caribbean often gets forgotten :dispirited:

Puerto Rico.


----------



## BASSinYoFace (Oct 22, 2015)

UK, England


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)




----------

